

Some New Art From ‘Calvin and Hobbes’ Creator - milesf
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/02/26/some-new-art-from-calvin-hobbes-creator/

======
milesf
I have read, re-read, and re-re-read Calving and Hobbes for the last 20 years.
Now my 12 year old son is re-reading the complete anthology collection I own.

Not bad for a comic that's decades old.

